# Contractors need for the State of Indiana



## bakerproperty

I'm looking for contractors for the state of Indiana, I'm working on snow removal for cell towers in the state.. If interested drop me a note.. Thanxs


----------



## cvwhr

Call me to talk about it 317-850-1805
Thanks Pat


----------



## PlowingPreacher

I am in northwest Indiana. Might be interested. 219-798-2219


----------



## snowngo

PlowingPreacher;1861008 said:


> I am in northwest Indiana. Might be interested. 219-798-2219


where are you located ?


----------



## PlowingPreacher

Cedar Lake


----------



## snowngo

PlowingPreacher;1866287 said:


> Cedar Lake


still looking ?


----------



## PlowingPreacher

Maybe I also pastor a church so I have to have accounts that allow me to be available for church services always looking for more work though


----------



## snowngo

PlowingPreacher;1866485 said:


> Maybe I also pastor a church so I have to have accounts that allow me to be available for church services always looking for more work though


I got your cell # I'll give you a call or shoot you a text


----------



## bakerproperty

Not heard anything from the client yet.. Either didn't like my prices or he is still thinking about it.. Thanks for everybody inquiries


----------



## PlowingPreacher

snowngo;1866954 said:


> I got your cell # I'll give you a call or shoot you a text


. OK sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Slate

This is going to sound dumb to you guys, but do you need your own insurance if you are contracted out?

If you don't and need someone in the lafayette area call/text me 765-427-0702


----------



## firedawg1983

I'm in Valparaiso.


----------



## streamsnow

im in indianapolis if your looking for someone 317-416-9994


----------



## ncorder

Howard county area here 5748350143


----------



## VLbuildsIN

hammond area 219-805-6266


----------



## beneb

Dyer/St John/Schererville area 
708-567-6328 - call or text
Ben


----------



## heavyDully

Enviocore Property Management LLC
[email protected] 
Indianapolis, Noblesville, Cicero


----------



## millfire517

Grant County here


----------

